# msn sur pc portable ibook g3 sous mac os 9.2



## crocodyle (27 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous,
je viens de m'inscrire sur le site, je m'appelle steeven et j'ai 17 ans  .
Je viens d'avoir un pc portable ibook g3 sous mac os 9.2(le voici en image: http://www.redsplash.de/blog/uploads/ibookg3_700.jpg ) mais je n'y connais absolument rien à MAC. Je souhaiterais installer msn ou le clone qui y ressemble le plus si msn ne passe pas car pour ma part je n'ai pas réussi à le faire passer. J'ai même téléchargé Amsn mais il ne passe pas non plus.
J'en viens donc à vous demandez votre aide: pouvez vous me passer un truc du même style que msn(le plus ressemblant possible) pour mon pc portable et m'expliquer par la même occasion comment l'installer car MAC et moi sa fait 2  . 
Un très grand merci d'avance .
Cordialement, Steeven. ​
Bon pour "Classic Mac"&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

Pour MSN sous OS 9, la seule version qui fonctionne ne le fait que sous OS 9.2.2 (pour vérifier, menu pomme -> A propos de ce Mac, et si c'est 9.2.0 ou 9.2.1, il faudra faire la mise à jour), c'est la 2.5.1 dispo ici !


----------



## crocodyle (28 Décembre 2007)

Salut pascal,​Déjà merci de ta réponse.​J'aurais voulu savoir si il existe un truc un peu plus récent avec les images et les fonction de msn +, car je compte être très souvent sur msn avec le pc et donc je voudrais une version de msn un peu plus agréable.​J'ai entendu parler de Amsn mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer sur mon pc, tu ne connaitrais pas une version compatible avec mon pc ?? Jai regardé sur le menu pomme mon mac est en os 9.2.2.​Merci davance.​Steeven​


----------



## guytantakul (28 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour MSN sous OS 9, la *seule* version qui fonctionne



Ben on ne s'occupe pas trop de PC dans le coin. 
Tente ta chance sur un forum PC, qui sait...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

Bon, deux précisions :

1) Pour Guytan : Relis mieux, ce qu'il appelle "un PC", c'est un iBook "Palourde" 

2) Pour croco d'ile : Si tu persiste à appeler ton Macintosh "un PC", tu vas te faire des ennemis ici  Dis "mon iBook" ou "mon Mac", et là, tout le monde comprendra ! 

Pour MSN, nan, pas d'autre solution, les "plus évoluées" sont réservées à Mac OS X, ce que ton iBook, s'il est en "config de base" (32 ou 64 Mo de Ram et 3  Go de disque dur) ne peut pas faire tourner, et s'il a au moins 384 Mo de Ram et un disque dur d'au moins 6 Go, il te faudra encore mettre ton firmware à jour et trouver un Mac OS X 10.3 d'occase pour pouvoir utiliser aMsn ou Adium.


----------



## guytantakul (28 Décembre 2007)

Oups, je croyais qu'il avait deux machines. Mes plus plates excuses.


----------



## crocodyle (28 Décembre 2007)

Euh je suis desolé mais j'ai encore un probleme, j'ai réussi à installer le msn que tu m'as passé mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter et j'ai testé avec plusieurs adresses differentes. Tu ne saurais pas d'ou provient le probème ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

crocodyle a dit:


> Euh je suis desolé mais j'ai encore un probleme, j'ai réussi à installer le msn que tu m'as passé mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter et j'ai testé avec plusieurs adresses differentes. Tu ne saurais pas d'ou provient le probème ?
> Merci d'avance



Ben là, comme ça, nan. Quelques précisions supplémentaires ? Déjà, tu es bien connecté à internet ? Tu peux surfer sur le web ?


----------



## crocodyle (28 Décembre 2007)

Oui je suis relié par cable sur ma freebox et j'arrive à surfer sur le net mais quand je tente de me connecter sa m'écris: "sign in failed because MSN messenger cannot verify the certificate. Please make sure the current date is set correctly on your computeur on the date and time control panel."


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

crocodyle a dit:


> Oui je suis relié par cable sur ma freebox et j'arrive à surfer sur le net mais quand je tente de me connecter sa m'écris: "sign in failed because MSN messenger cannot verify the certificate. Please make sure the current date is set correctly on your computeur on the date and time control panel."



Et date et heure sont réglées, dans le tableau de bord éponyme ?


----------



## crocodyle (28 Décembre 2007)

Alors là franchement j'en sais rien du tout lol 
J'ai eu mon MAC cette semaine et je comprend rien si tu pouvais m'expliquer comment on règle ca, sa serait sympa, merci encore une fois car je n'ai utiliser dans ma vie que des pc sous windows et même là je suis sur mon PC fixe

edit: je regarde et essaye de regler là ^^

edit 2: Merci beaucoup finalement j'y suis arrivé

je suis desolé si je peux parraitre lourd mais j'aurais besoin d'un autre conseil ^^
je voudrais savoir si une version superieur a internet explorer 5 peut être installer ou une version de firefox et aussi faire fonctionner les vidéos en streaming sur les sites tels que youtube ou dailymotion
merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

crocodyle a dit:


> j'aurais besoin d'un autre conseil ^^
> je voudrais savoir si une version superieur a internet explorer 5 peut être installer ou une version de firefox et aussi faire fonctionner les vidéos en streaming sur les sites tels que youtube ou dailymotion
> merci d'avance



Non, Internet Explorer Mac a été arrêté à la version 5.1x sous MAc OS 9.x, et à la 5.2x pour Mac OSX. Sous OS 9.2.2, les navigateurs les plus évolués que tu puisses trouver sont Mozilla, en version 1.02, malheureusement, il semble avoir disparu des serveurs de la fondation Mozilla (les liens censé y mener sont morts), et peut-être iCab. 

Il ne faut pas que tu perdes de vue que Mac OS 9.2.2 est un contemporain de Windows Millenium, à cette différence d'importance, qu'il était l'ultime version d'un système abandonné depuis, car remplacé par un système élaboré sur une base totalement différente : Mac OS X.


----------



## crocodyle (28 Décembre 2007)

Okay merci, et sinon pour lire les vidéos en streaming sur dailymotion ou youtube il y a moyens ?


----------



## Invité (28 Décembre 2007)

Petite recherche avec "quel navigateur" dans le forum "Classic" te donne pas mal de lecture :
voilà


----------



## cirdan (29 Décembre 2007)

Sur Classic (OS9), un seul navigateur est encore viable et permet de visionner des sites comme youtube.com, c'est Netscape 7.

http://ftp.netscape.com/pub/netscape7/french/7.02/mac/macos8/sea/Netscape-mac-full.bin

Ensuite, n'oublie pas d'installer Flash Player!


----------



## crocodyle (29 Décembre 2007)

Merci je vais essayer ça dans la journé


----------



## crocodyle (30 Décembre 2007)

Euh... je n'arrive pas à installer flash player 
Pourrait tu me passer un lien pour le prendre, mais il faut qu'elle soit compatible avec mon mac car je ne trouve que les version classic pour pc.
Merci d'avance


----------



## cham (3 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour MSN sous OS 9, la seule version qui fonctionne ne le fait que sous OS 9.2.2 (pour vérifier, menu pomme -> A propos de ce Mac, et si c'est 9.2.0 ou 9.2.1, il faudra faire la mise à jour), c'est la 2.5.1 dispo ici !



J'ai peur de connaître la réponse, mais je vais quand même vous poser la question... :mouais: 

Est-ce que c'est possible de chatter d'une façon ou d'une autre sur MSN sous système 7 ? 

Oui oui, pas Jaguar ni Mac OS 9.2.2.2.2.2, pas même un OS 8 quelconque, mais bien Système 7 : 7.0, 7.1 ou 7.5 au choix. 

Des amateurs de challenge ?


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2008)

cham a dit:


> J'ai peur de connaître la réponse, mais je vais quand même vous poser la question... :mouais:
> 
> Est-ce que c'est possible de chatter d'une façon ou d'une autre sur MSN sous système 7 ?
> 
> ...



Rien trouvé en-dessous de 8.5 de mon côté !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2008)

cham a dit:


> Est-ce que c'est possible de chatter d'une façon ou d'une autre sur MSN sous système 7 ?



Toujours à la pointe des combats perdus d'avance, à ce que je vois


----------

